# Whitson Metalworks, welding and fabrication- Milton



## sureicanfish

Just moved into an actual shop! Located at 3988 Avalon Blvd in Milton. Still loaded up with internet orders but am looking for local, walk-in jobs as well. Working on getting a mobile rig together but am shop-bound currently. MIG/TIG available for stainless/ carbon steels and aluminum. Let me know if I can help! 850-232-0965


----------



## Ragon210

congrats on the shop!


----------



## Spoolin Up

That's awesome! You are gonna be neighbors with William, over at Panhandle Driveline?


----------



## sureicanfish

Bigdaddy's said:


> That's awesome! You are gonna be neighbors with William, over at Panhandle Driveline?


Yep, my brother has talked to them a few times but I haven't met them yet. he's two doors down.


----------



## fishboy

Can you do truck bed rodholders? I need a rod carrying system for my tundra.


----------



## sureicanfish

Probly so, shoot me a pm some time with your ideas.


----------



## Jason

Good deal brother!!! Get a big cooler and I can drop off deer there!!! hahaha

I'll be chatting w/ ya when I get the beach wheels fer me and Logan's yaks!!! If you are working late, yell at me and I'll come by!


----------



## CootCommander

Think you could make me one of these?


----------



## chaps

Congrats!


----------



## sureicanfish

CootCommander said:


> Think you could make me one of these?
> View attachment 502298


Yes, but be warned, one-off bumpers are time consuming


----------



## jaster

^^^ well keep the design and they will be 2 off with the brackets in,different places, I need one for a BroncoII, lol


----------



## jaster

They are about $800 online


----------



## RonA

You do sandblasting? Have three ornamental iron stanchions approximately 8' bracing roof.


----------



## cody&ryand

Have a idea for some truck bed rod holders I want built what's you email so I can send you a picture of what I want i can't send pictures threw pm


----------



## sureicanfish

RonA said:


> You do sandblasting? Have three ornamental iron stanchions approximately 8' bracing roof.


No blasting, sorry man!


----------



## Bigdady

Do you work on cars? got some motor mount issues on an old Falcon with a 302, c-4 install..


----------

